# Carpet Racing League - Race#4 - Fort Wayne (1/21/2006)



## tafog (Apr 23, 2004)

Race #3 is in the books! with the rising competition level of all classes Race 4 is sure to be another great race. 

Points have been scored in these classes: stock TC, 19-turn TC, mod TC, stock 1/12 and mod 1/12

Race #4 is Saturday, January 21st, 2006 at Summit R/C Raceway in Ft. Wayne, IN

Track Location: 1421 Goshen Ave. Fort Wayne, IN 

Track Phone #260.471.2722 [email protected] summittrcraceway.com 

More info and race flyer soon


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

tafog said:


> Race #3 is in the books! with the rising competition level of all classes Race 4 is sure to be another great race.
> 
> Points have been scored in these classes: stock TC, 19-turn TC, mod TC, stock 1/12 and mod 1/12
> 
> ...


If anyone is on the fence if they want to go to this race GO!!! The track is great and people make for a fun friendly atmosphere that is great to be around. There is an onsite hobby shop (Nick's Hobby) and their is food a multitude of great food places in the shopping center or right next door. And the after racing scene is one of the best in RC...I know I lived there.

Brian


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Xpressman said:


> And the after racing scene is one of the best in RC...I know I lived there.


He's not jokin! I knew something was up when we walked into that one place and the girls all were like _"Hi Brian"_


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

The Ft. Wayne flyer is ready. I'll send it to the webmaster shortly. Tracy, look for it in your in-box too. Can't wait.

Race #5 is still up in the air. It will be held on February 25th, but I haven't heard anything from Nick about having a Lansing track open. If no word by January 14th, we'll start to consider other locations. Lot's of people are telling me that we should go to Halo2 (I mean CEFX). We'll have to see what the CRL racers want. Most are from the Detroit area anyway, so we may have to take a vote at the next CRL in Ftw. 

Fun Run set for 3/11 and will be at the track with the largest 2005/2006 CRL attendance. Right now that is Halo.

Also, we'll need to make a decision about the IB 4200's. There is some good discussion on RCTech. I'm leaning toward allowing the new cells. Your thoughts???


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

Motor City Hamilton said:


> The Ft. Wayne flyer is ready. I'll send it to the webmaster shortly. Tracy, look for it in your in-box too. Can't wait.
> 
> Race #5 is still up in the air. It will be held on February 25th, but I haven't heard anything from Nick about having a Lansing track open. If no word by January 14th, we'll start to consider other locations. Lot's of people are telling me that we should go to Halo2 (I mean CEFX). We'll have to see what the CRL racers want. Most are from the Detroit area anyway, so we may have to take a vote at the next CRL in Ftw.
> 
> ...


Hmmm, I don't care, but changing the rules mid series is kinda weird. Unless there isn't a "set" mah limit in the 230(7) page rulebook.

Tim

Tim


----------



## Z.Hallett (Dec 14, 2005)

i say that we should not allow the new 4200's this season. at least not tis year go for it next year.


----------



## minidixon (Feb 21, 2002)

The rules are already set for this year (race season) at a 3800mah cap, I think they should not be changed.

Bob


----------



## tafog (Apr 23, 2004)

what do we need 4200's for anyway, I charged a pack yesterday and they peaked after 4280mah per the charger. IMHO with only two or three races left I see no reason for a rules change, but that's my 2 cents...

-Tracey


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

tafog said:


> what do we need 4200's for anyway, I charged a pack yesterday and they peaked after 4280mah per the charger. IMHO with only two or three races left I see no reason for a rules change, but that's my 2 cents...
> 
> -Tracey


The actual rating of the cell whether it be 3300, 3800, or 4200 is done on the discharge but none of the chargers do this. Even cycled on a Turbo 35 it measures charge mAh.


----------



## pimpedaccord (Nov 1, 2001)

Brian- You set the discharge rate and the discharger tell you the time, so it's easy enough (as long as you didn't go to school in Indiana):

Example, cells that discharge at 35A (35000 mA) for 400 seconds (400/3600 = 0.111 hours). These are 35000mA*0.111hr = ~3900 mAh.


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

pimpedaccord said:


> Brian- You set the discharge rate and the discharger tell you the time, so it's easy enough (as long as you didn't go to school in Indiana):
> 
> Example, cells that discharge at 35A (35000 mA) for 400 seconds (400/3600 = 0.111 hours). These are 35000mA*0.111hr = ~3900 mAh.


Why yes I am aware of that I didn't need a degree in engineering to know that and I didn't have to step foot in Ohia. 

I was simply stating that you can not compare the mAh of the charge to what the rated cell is. As an example you can charge a dead shorted pack of GP 3300 and have them take over 4400 mAh in charge.


----------



## pimpedaccord (Nov 1, 2001)

Xpressman said:


> Why yes I am aware of that I didn't need a degree in engineering to know that and I didn't have to step foot in Ohia.


Did you need one to get a job? Just kiddin, I love you!!!


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

I'll just bring the boxing gloves...


----------



## ohiorcdad (Mar 25, 2002)

pimpedaccord said:


> Did you need one to get a job? Just kiddin, I love you!!!


Hey PimpedNissan, Where the heck were you at Cleveland. Were you sceered. That Longbrake is a bad influence. Happy new Year.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

The concensus seems to be to keep the rules as is through the last two events. No higher than 3800 cells will be allowed at the January and February CRL points events. Tech will now specifically check motors for correct labels, batteries, weight and ride height for every car. 

Tracey - is Ft. Wayne planning to hold a practice night on Friday, 1/20? Can you post some details - times, fees, etc.

For Saturday, 1/21, doors should be open by 7:30 am, sign up closed by 9:30, practice closed at 10:15 and first round up at 10:30. We've been getting done around 6 pm.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

HAMMERHEAD, are we going down early and party Friday night, or is the par-tay going to be after racing on sat?


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

I'm thinking of taking a Friday vacation day and getting down there early for some practice. I'm guessing that I'll need to get the car prepped for the first Saturday race by 9 pm on Friday night.


----------



## tafog (Apr 23, 2004)

The Hobby Shop will be open Friday at 12noon and close at 9pm or so, and track will be open for practice all day Friday. I believe that anyone racing Saturday is welcome to run all day Friday Free. I will post if that is not the case I do not make that call.

Saturday we will open at 7am (if I get up in time) :freak: haha 

Note to all racers we've had 100+ racers in the past at our track but it is tight, so if you have tables and chairs I would bring them just in case and ext. cords. I don't forsee such a problem but if you have what you need we will make room for you. :thumbsup:

-Tracey F.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Latest flyer has just been sent to Rich "Webmaster" Chang. We have assigned the final race to the new CEFX track. Halo isn't open any longer, so they will not be eligible to earn the fun run on March 11. It is now between Larry's (56 entries), Ft. Wayne (TBD) and CEFX (TBD). 

Again, the 4200 batteries will NOT be legal for any CRL event through March 2006. The cap is still at 3800 cells. 

The points are very close. Noone has locked up a championship yet. Since we count the best 3 of 5, with 2 points events remaining, there is still room to be the champion.

Ft. Wayne, IN 1/21 at Summit R/C Raceway
Westland, MI 2/25 at CEFX Raceway
Fun run on 3/11 at TBD

Classes:
1/12th stock and mod
1/10th Touring stock, 19 turn and mod


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

I got the flyer and will try to update the website either tonight or tomorrow.

Work has been super busy.

-Rich


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Website has been updated with race info and flyer for race #4. 

-Rich


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Ft. Wayne news...

Summit R/C Raceway is totally geeked about the CRL coming to Ft. Wayne. I just spoke with them and have no doubts that it will be a good show. 

The track did ask if they could offer a rubber tire class on the same day for their beginners. Not for points or trophies. We would like for some of them to try foam with the CRL guys, but if the turnout is smaller like 50 to 65, then there is room in the program for them to run a couple of heats of their GT class. We will put them in the middle of the heats to help open up space for people to race two CRL classes (i.e. stock touring then stock 1/12th, 19 turn GT (non CRL), 19 turn tourning, 1/12th mod and finally touring mod). Five dollars of their entry fee will go to the CRL to be added directly to the Ft. Wayne CRL prize pool and they will each get their one raffle ticket. 

We will stick to the same time schedule for the day:
Track opens by 7:30 a.m.
9:30 sign up closes
10:15 practice closed and 5 minute driver's meeting
10:30 first heat on the line
1.5 to 2 hours per round with a sort after round 2 and a sort for the mains with a goal of a 6:00 p.m. finishing time.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Is anyone staying over either night in Ft. Wayne? I'm hearing that a group is staying both Friday and Saturday nights?


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

hammie, e-mail me


----------



## rcsilly (Jul 30, 2002)

Motor City Hamilton said:


> Is anyone staying over either night in Ft. Wayne? I'm hearing that a group is staying both Friday and Saturday nights?


 Where are you guys planning on staying RedRoof ?


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

I am rooming with the Reilly's and I think they said we are at the Fairfield??? They want to practice Friday, work on cars Friday night and stay over Saturday night for the CRL Bowling League (or CRBL???). I was thinking about driving home Saturday night, but I do like the idea of saving the hangover for Sunday morning and actually being able to concentrate on Saturday. I guess if we left early enough on Sunday, we could drive straight to CEFX and share our obnoxiousness and hangover state with Josh. :freak:


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Motor City Hamilton said:


> I am rooming with the Reilly's and I think they said we are at the Fairfield??? They want to practice Friday, work on cars Friday night and stay over Saturday night for the CRL Bowling League (or CRBL???). I was thinking about driving home Saturday night, but I do like the idea of saving the hangover for Sunday morning and actually being able to concentrate on Saturday. I guess if we left early enough on Sunday, we could drive straight to CEFX and share our obnoxiousness and hangover state with Josh. :freak:


First off there is nothing right next door to the Fairfield.

Look at it this way, if you left Fort Wayne Sunday morning at say 9am, you would get to CEFX about the time Dave normally shows up.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

NO Brian, if you left at 10:30 you would show up at the same time as Dave... 

Stamper, e-mail me.... [email protected]


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

Greg Anthony said:


> NO Brian, if you left at 10:30 you would show up at the same time as Dave...
> 
> Stamper, e-mail me.... [email protected]


YGM

TS


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Tim Stamper said:


> YGM
> 
> TS


Dito...


----------



## minidixon (Feb 21, 2002)

There may be nothing next to the Fairfield, but it is clean and cheap (as cheap as you can get and still be clean) LOL.

Bob


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

minidixon said:


> There may be nothing next to the Fairfield, but it is clean and cheap (as cheap as you can get and still be clean) LOL.
> 
> Bob


Maybe Greg and Stamper can find a place that will remind them of Nats in NC.


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

Xpressman said:


> Maybe Greg and Stamper can find a place that will remind them of Nats in NC.


Besides the fact that motel hell had spiders that could take down a cat all over the place and the door was smashed open so many times there was a half inch gap all the way around, it wasn't too bad. I had a lengthly conversation with one of the spiders, so we were safe for the night. 

Greg used almost a whole can of bug spray on the door when we got there and we still woke up with uninvited visitors.

That place had it all. From crappy motels/hotels to watching B&E's in the storage complex across the freeway from the track.

Yes, any place other than that!

Tim


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Oh the memories.


----------



## rcsilly (Jul 30, 2002)

" Uncle Timmay " ................ hehehe


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Congrats Timmay! 

Bob, see you Sun???


----------



## rcsilly (Jul 30, 2002)

I hope to , it sounds like a good many people have been there on sunday , it my take some creative logistics as my wife needs the car for the afternoon . But yeah , I should be there , my car has been so slow lately , I need to find out whats up with it .
Bob


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

rcsilly said:


> I hope to , it sounds like a good many people have been there on sunday , it my take some creative logistics as my wife needs the car for the afternoon . But yeah , I should be there , my car has been so slow lately , I need to find out whats up with it .
> Bob


I took a minute to meditate over your speed issues and the god of rc cars gave me some things to try.

He told me that you were not a believer in all things RC, so he has made you slow. I assured him that you do in fact believe and he told me the meaning of rc life.

Then I woke up and the dog took a dump in the living room. I think the smell knocked me out.

Tim


----------



## rcsilly (Jul 30, 2002)

It wasn't the Dog ..................


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

rcsilly said:


> It wasn't the Dog ..................


Bad Bob, BAD!!!

Get back in your crate!


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Tim Stamper said:


> Bad Bob, BAD!!!
> 
> Get back in your crate!


Don't you mean the short locker.


----------



## rcsilly (Jul 30, 2002)

HA HA HA HA locker Bob ...........


----------



## tafog (Apr 23, 2004)

bob; you come to the fort we will make you fast I will build a motor for you a special motor for bob ha ha!


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

rcsilly said:


> HA HA HA HA locker Bob ...........


 
T.M.I.

T.M.I.

I almost fell out of my chair laughing.

Tim


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

is the CRL website down? http://onroadracing.com/crl


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Greg Anthony said:


> is the CRL website down? http://onroadracing.com/crl


Worked fine for me


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

It was down earlier this morning along with all my other sites. Looks like my web host provider had a maintenance go longer than expected.

-Rich


----------



## tafog (Apr 23, 2004)

down with what? greg/brian you guys racing saturday?
and what about you Rich?


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

tafog said:


> down with what? greg/brian you guys racing saturday?
> and what about you Rich?


greg will be, i don't race anymore....but will be there for moral support


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Brian will be the beer runner....


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Xpressman said:


> greg will be, i don't race anymore....but will be there for moral support


You don't race anymore because you know you can't beat the Green Snowplow!!!! Chicken?


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Motor City Hamilton said:


> You don't race anymore because you know you can't beat the Green Snowplow!!!! Chicken?


Excuse me...what was the finishing order at the Halo round of the CRL????


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

Xpressman said:


> Excuse me...what was the finishing order at the Halo round of the CRL????


No car or no ambition.

Which one is it?

If you need a car to run, we can build a ridiculous piece of car for you to run.

Tim


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Tim Stamper said:


> No car or no ambition.
> 
> Which one is it?
> 
> ...


The leftovers done ran out....lol


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

holy e-bay batman!


----------



## pimpedaccord (Nov 1, 2001)

gooooooooo xpressman!!!! Shake your laffy taffy!!


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Greg Anthony said:


> Brian will be the beer runner....


I doubt much would make it back to us...  But the story about how it all "accidentally" spilled into his mouth would probably be amusing... the first time...

-Sean


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

He said "spilled into his mouth"...


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

LOL I wonder how much Chang per bottle that is?


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

This post is not really CRL related, but interesting... at least to me. I have been working so hard at work since the holidays that I pretty much go from the elevator to my desk and an occasional trip to the john and the soda fountain. Until today when a big project that I have been working on got pushed back. I started to notice things that have been right here in front of me. 

The company has grown so much that we got another floor in the building. This allowed for teams to sit alltogether, so most people moved cubes to new locations. I didn't have to move, but most of the rest of the floor (like 80%) moved to other floors. I walked into the kitchen area today and saw 30 women and 29 of them are really, really hot! WOW!!! On my return trip from the kitchen, I decided to take the long way around back to my desk and noticed many, many more really good looking women. Then it hit me. "I NOW WORK ON THE HOT CHICK FLOOR!!!!!!!!!!!  I count 10 guys and 65 women. The job sucks, pay is decent and ohhhhhh the fringe benefits.


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

Motor City Hamilton said:


> This post is not really CRL related, but interesting... at least to me. I have been working so hard at work since the holidays that I pretty much go from the elevator to my desk and an occasional trip to the john and the soda fountain. Until today when a big project that I have been working on got pushed back. I started to notice things that have been right here in front of me.
> 
> The company has grown so much that we got another floor in the building. This allowed for teams to sit alltogether, so most people moved cubes to new locations. I didn't have to move, but most of the rest of the floor (like 80%) moved to other floors. I walked into the kitchen area today and saw 30 women and 29 of them are really, really hot! WOW!!! On my return trip from the kitchen, I decided to take the long way around back to my desk and noticed many, many more really good looking women. Then it hit me. "I NOW WORK ON THE HOT CHICK FLOOR!!!!!!!!!!!  I count 10 guys and 65 women. The job sucks, pay is decent and ohhhhhh the fringe benefits.


Does your company need an IT guy? 

Tim


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Maybe the floor you are on is supposed to be an all female floor, and your work thinks you and the other 9 "guys" on your floor are of the effeminate type. 

-Rich


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Tim - of course. Our company is always in need of IT guys. That job is so high paced, high stress here that we burn through new ones about once a year. But... that would be a year interacting with lots of hot women (yes... they would have to talk to you because they need your help fixing their broken computers... as apposed to me who they can just ignore).

Rich - I don't care if they mistook my "reluctant metrosexualism" for all out flaming gay. I get to sit on the hot chick floor!


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

Motor City Hamilton said:


> Tim - of course. Our company is always in need of IT guys. That job is so high paced, high stress here that we burn through new ones about once a year. But... that would be a year interacting with lots of hot women (yes... they would have to talk to you because they need your help fixing their broken computers... as apposed to me who they can just ignore).
> 
> Rich - I don't care if they mistook my "reluctant metrosexualism" for all out flaming gay. I get to sit on the hot chick floor!


 
I love how that works. Excuse me, Ms. extremely hot teacher lady, let me help you with your problems. I always get a thank you after i'm done too. 

Tim


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Motor City Hamilton said:


> This post is not really CRL related, but interesting... at least to me. I have been working so hard at work since the holidays that I pretty much go from the elevator to my desk and an occasional trip to the john and the soda fountain. Until today when a big project that I have been working on got pushed back. I started to notice things that have been right here in front of me.
> 
> The company has grown so much that we got another floor in the building. This allowed for teams to sit alltogether, so most people moved cubes to new locations. I didn't have to move, but most of the rest of the floor (like 80%) moved to other floors. I walked into the kitchen area today and saw 30 women and 29 of them are really, really hot! WOW!!! On my return trip from the kitchen, I decided to take the long way around back to my desk and noticed many, many more really good looking women. Then it hit me. "I NOW WORK ON THE HOT CHICK FLOOR!!!!!!!!!!!  I count 10 guys and 65 women. The job sucks, pay is decent and ohhhhhh the fringe benefits.


Do they need a coffee runner???:thumbsup:


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Express - what's your degree in? Anything business or marketing related at all (even psychology, philosophy or sociology) can get into advertising. I think we have some openings. I could use a new intern to abuse. "TBJ, make me four copies of this and go surf the web for internet advertising opportunities."


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Motor City Hamilton said:


> Express - what's your degree in? Anything business or marketing related at all (even psychology, philosophy or sociology) can get into advertising. I think we have some openings. I could use a new intern to abuse. "TBJ, make me four copies of this and go surf the web for internet advertising opportunities."


Business Administraion with an emphasis in Sports Marketing. I can always leave the Sports part out. 

You should see the way I make "photocopies"


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Xpressman said:


> Do they need a coffee runner???:thumbsup:


beer, coffee, what;s the difference? besides, it'd be a coffee walker...


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Brian - here's a job lead for you: http://www.womensportsjobs.com/Found it on Monster. Your parents will be proud.


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Motor City Hamilton said:


> Brian - here's a job lead for you: http://www.womensportsjobs.com/Found it on Monster. Your parents will be proud.


Your Hammy(metro)sexual side is showing.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Woo! Who does the voice over on the website? She sounds HOTT!


----------



## tafog (Apr 23, 2004)

update: Layout is in and will be finalized(sp) Thursday PM. It looks great, We are looking forward to Friday and Saturday. Also if you are comming Saturday I would try and bring a table and chair just to be safe I think we will be fine but you never know.


-Tracey


----------



## Impdog (May 23, 2003)

Can someone email me exact directions coming from 75 in ohio across 30? and to the track thanks [email protected]


----------



## rickardracing (Oct 12, 2005)

How late will the track be open on friday? I would like to drop off my pit table and chair. Also.....more importantly, what time will it beez opening on saturday?


Randy


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Friday until 9:00. 

Saturday the doors are to be open by 7:30 a.m, sign up closes at 9:30, practice closes at 10:15 for a quick driver's meeting and racing starts at 10:30. The track can open earlier on Saturday if they wish.

Race flyer with directions posted here http://onroadracing.com/crl/ 

Mapquest http://maps.yahoo.com/maps_result?addr=1421+goshen+Ave&csz=Ft.+Wayne%2C+IN&country=us&new=1&name=&qty=

I'm thinking about driving I-75 to I-90 to I-69. Photos of the actual exit signs are on the flyer posted above.


----------



## TimXLB (Oct 8, 2005)

Keith:

Hi,

Gee...... I guesss I'd better be nice to you. I might be needing a job real soon (if Miller get his way) I could fake it. after seeing some of the adds lately on TV I know I could do better. as for the Hot Chicks........I'm old.........not dead yet.
I'd even crew for ya on your Honda. (what you really need is a CSR).


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

Greg,

e-mail sent for info requested.

See ya in the morning.

Tim


----------



## BenPuterbaugh (Sep 19, 2002)

Motor City Hamilton said:


> I'm thinking about driving I-75 to I-90 to I-69. Photos of the actual exit signs are on the flyer posted above.


That's faster if there's no holdups on 75, otherwise 94 to 69 isn't bad.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Motor City Hamilton said:


> I'm thinking about driving I-75 to I-90 to I-69. Photos of the actual exit signs are on the flyer posted above.


Been there done that, way slower! and too many 5-0 on the turnpike.


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Motor City Hamilton said:


> I'm thinking about driving I-75 to I-90 to I-69. Photos of the actual exit signs are on the flyer posted above.


I highly suggest going I-94 to I-69. It's about 30 mins less then talking the toll road and is cheaper too. And remember if you do take the Toll road don't speed.

For those of you that haven't been in the wonderful state of Indiana lately the speed limit on the highways is now 70 except for in the city limits of Fort Wayne it is 65 thought I think it is really more like 80.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Xpressman said:


> For those of you that haven't been in the wonderful state of Indiana lately the speed limit on the highways is now 70 except for in the city limits of Fort Wayne it is 65 thought I think it is really more like 80.


It ain't a crime if you don't get caught.

-Sean


----------



## Keith Billanti (Oct 24, 2005)

good race! Great track!... hope to make it back again some day!

Keith


----------



## Impdog (May 23, 2003)

Great place to race, had a good time will be going back.....thanks


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

A great day of racing with a lot of great racers. Results can be seen by clicking http://hometown.aol.com/sheath9831/raceway012106.html


----------



## rcsilly (Jul 30, 2002)

Thanks for a great day of racing , 31 1/12th scales , that was cool .
Bob


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

Great day of racing. I couldn't be happier with how well my car performed. With a little more practice, what happened in the main wouldn't have happened. 

Thanks for putting on a great race!

Tim


----------



## tafog (Apr 23, 2004)

I would like to thank all who came to race. I believe 51 CRL racers. I'm am sure that I speak for the whole gang at Summit Raceway and Nick's hobby shop when I say thanks for the great event. I will hope to see you all at CRL#5 CEFX raceway.

-Tracey


----------



## xxxs rookie (Jan 14, 2006)

What is the date for CRL #5??


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

As always a great show done by the crew in Fort Wayne. The track has come along way from the days of rolling the carpet out on a gym floor and it's always nice to see everyone excited and having a good time. Just sorry I wasn't racing. It was nice to see everyone again.

Brian


----------



## Tigger (Oct 28, 2002)

Excellent day of racing!

Great track and awesome place to race. Thank You!

Brent & Bruce


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

xxxs rookie said:


> What is the date for CRL #5??


February 25th

onroadracing.com/crl


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

*CRL Points*

CRL points are now done and ready to be sent to the website. With 4 races in the books and one to go, no champions can be crowned at this point in time. All 5 classes are still up for grabs. For those of you with two or more races in the books, the race at CEFX can make it or break it for your final points ranking. Here are some of the battles to watch for in each class.

*Touring Stock*
It's a three horse race for first between Keith Bilanti, Eli and Chuck lonergan. Everyone else is racing for second. There are a number of racers who can move up and steal 2nd from Eli, especially if his touring stock luck continues.

*Touring 19*
This one is awesome with a six car race for 1st, separated by only 7 points. The racers currently from seventh on down can move up as high as 3rd.

*Touring Mod*
Five car battle for #1, separated by only 3 points. Sorry to Josh, Bobby and Dan Miles - you can only move up to 5th, even with a TQ and the win at CEFX. Oh, and Greg Anthony is currenty sitting 5th. I guess you could say that I just put a target on the toolbox?

*1/12th Stock*
This has been all Eli, but Andy Power can win by getting the TQ and win at CEFX. If Eli TQ's, its over. Seven of us are racing for 2nd place with a points spread of only 5 points. 

*1/12th Mod*
It's the Jeff Switzer and David Lee show. The only way David can win is to get the TQ and the A-main win. That will put him in a points tie with Jeff. It will force us to go to their back up (best 3 of 5), their 4th best score. David has the better backup and would win the championship by 1 point over Jeff. 

Can't wait for CEFX. I'll start a new thread tomorrow. Spread the word to all the guys on the points list with two races in. They still have a chance to compete for points trophies.

Thanks,
Keith


----------



## Keith Billanti (Oct 24, 2005)

Motor City Hamilton said:


> *Touring Stock*
> It's a three horse race for first between Keith Bilanti, Eli and Chuck lonergan. Everyone else is racing for second. There are a number of racers who can move up and steal 2nd from Eli, especially if his touring stock luck continues.



wouldnt everyone else be racing for 4th? 

Id hate to say it, but i think i am out for the next round. I work saturdays.. and unless the CRL is on a sunday, and the off week i dont work sunday too boot... i think i will be lettign ELI and Chuck fight it out...

Maybe if im lucky, niether will show.. 

Keith


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Keith Billanti said:


> wouldnt everyone else be racing for 4th?
> 
> Id hate to say it, but i think i am out for the next round. I work saturdays.. and unless the CRL is on a sunday, and the off week i dont work sunday too boot... i think i will be lettign ELI and Chuck fight it out...
> 
> ...


It's Hamilton points...you 3 are the only ones that have a chance of winning but others then you 3 have the chance of second.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Brian - very nice. Yes, 2nd and 3rd are the only two who can catch the leader. Everyone else can catch 2nd though, if they have a bad race at CEFX. I guess you did learn something in college.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Thank you for the kind words Mr. Floopie-Ears. I'll have Brian scan the picture this afternoon.


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Motor City Hamilton said:


> Brian - very nice. Yes, 2nd and 3rd are the only two who can catch the leader. Everyone else can catch 2nd though, if they have a bad race at CEFX. I guess you did learn something in college.


I learned all I needed to know about numbers at the race track...the horse race track.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

This is just a test. I'll post all of the points in a new thread if this works.

Columns = position rank, racer name, Halo points, Halo 2, Larry's, Ft. Wayne, 2 drop total then 1 drop total 
(ranked on 2 drop total)

 *1/12th Modified * 

1 Jeff Switzer 102 102 0 100 204 304

2 David Lee 97 98 102 100 202 300

3 Fred Baumgartner 98 96 0 0 194 194

4 Greg Anthony 95 0 0 99 194 194

5 Josh Cyrul 94 99 0 0 193 193

na Jacob Delano 99 0 0 0 99 99

na Rich Chang 0 97 0 0  97  97

na Walter Henderson 96 0 0 0 96 96

na Dan Miles 0 95 0 0 95 95


----------

